# Michael Savage on Obama at UN:"We have the most spineless, dangerous president in American history”



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Michael Savage on Obama at UN:"We have the most spineless, dangerous president in American history"*

Posted by: *Barry Secrest*
Published on September 26th, 2012 @ 09:21:43 am , using 611 words
Posted in Events and Issues: Credible Resources








*WND*
With his Middle East policy imploding, Barack Obama "crawled" before "anti-American jackals" at the United Nations General Assembly today to apologize for a film that insulted Islam, said talk radio host Michael Savage.
"We have the most spineless, dangerous president in American history," Savage told his "Savage Nation" listeners.
He expressed disgust for Obama giving deference to an audience that includes "Third World gangsters who sit there in their silk suits enjoying the 25 percent we the American taxpayer pay to keep them in their silk suits and their prostitutes on the Upper East Side."
Notably, he said, the audience included the "Hitler of our time," Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, who has called for Israel's destruction.
The Obama administration has blamed the attack on the anniversary of 9/11 that killed U.S. Ambassador Christopher Stevens in Libya on rioting provoked by a bizarre anti-Islam trailer posted on YouTube.com, despite evidence of a coordinated attack by jihadists tied to al-Qaida.
"Our president begs them to forgive him for the video, when it wasn't the video that caused it," Savage said of Obama's speech today.

http://www.conservativerefocus.com/...eless-dangerous-president-in-american-history


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Amen, Our current POTUS will go down on history as the worst President EVER!!!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Against all enemies foreign and *DOMESTIC*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

corsair said:


> Amen, Our current POTUS will go down on history as the worst President EVER!!!


I never thought I'd see someone worse that Carter, but here he his. How Obama is even still in contention in the polls boggles my mind.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck Norris has more spine in his penis than obama has in his back.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

cousteau said:


> Chuck Norris has more spine in his penis than obama has in his back.


Is it gay if I "like" a post about Chucks penis?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Is it gay if I "like" a post about Chucks penis?


 No, but it *is* gay if you like taking Chuck's penis while posting.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dear Lord, please let Dick Cheney take this spineless POS on a hunting trip.


----------

